# My Char Griller



## cool85k5 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here it what I bought a few weeks ago.I have grilled on it a few times but have not tried smoking any meat yet.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

Been looking at one of those myself. Let me know howyou like it!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 19, 2007)

What do you mean you haven't smoked on it yet? Something wrong with ya? Better run right out and get a butt and get going.

Debi, if your next smoker isn't home-built, I gonna be so disappointed.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Shoot tom I bet her next smoker will make both of us cry.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 19, 2007)

If you really want to see a CG in action, go to my blog sites.  I even use them in competitions, and have place higher than some of the high dollar custom built jobs..... what does that tell ya......

Debi, try it, you'll love it....

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

Working on finding the parts Tom! Having a hard time finding a new barrel locally without buying a pallet of 4. I may have to break down and pay the shipping. LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

I kind of stole my design from the chargrillers except I was thinking of making a storage area under the grill for my supplies. I keep tripping over the charcoal bags in the kitchen! LOL

From what I've seen in cooking in general .. it really doesn't matter what pot you use as long as you:
1) watch what you cook
2) care about what you cook
3) have good cutlery to prepare it with

Prime example:

My sister has a $2500 stove, and fancy copper bottom pans hanging all over her kitchen ... Yet she eats Ragu spagetti sauce and frozen pizza - go figure?


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 20, 2007)

I love my CG smoker/grill!I just got thru with some burgers and hotdogs for a quick supper.I like the construction,heavy gauge barrel material,cast iron grilling grates,you can raise or lower the coals.So far so good,I have seen on the net where people have broke the wheels that come with it and have upgraded them,and one person who said the cast iron grates would not fit in their oven(for cleaning),these grates are in four sections and would probably fit in a toaster oven! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And yes,I need to smoke some ribs or something to brake it in right!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool -

You can't be just grillin' on that thing!


----------



## cheech (Feb 20, 2007)

I dare you to smoke a butt or shoulder in there.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 20, 2007)

the side firebox for that smoker is the firebox i have on my home-built.


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sad to say,but grilling is all I've done.I going to read the e-course first,I should be getting the 3rd part today.Then I think I will tackle some ribs or something.I found some hickory lump charcaol  at Lowes that I think I will try.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 21, 2007)

Jerry -

Just go for it! We'll help you. What do you want to eat first? Beef or Pork? You might have to search for a good piece of meat - times a wastin'! It's Tuesday already!

nudge>>>> nudge>>>>nudge>>>>>

Hope your not ticklish


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 21, 2007)

I really want to do some pork ribs first.Do spare ribs or baby back ribs smoke better?I know it's a stupid question I just wanted to ask.And the 3-2-1 method sounds good so I'll try that.I just want to say ,this is a great forum and everyone has been nice and eager to help.I'm glad I joined!


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope to see pics of your first ribs and good luck.


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 21, 2007)

Uh....whats a fattie? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And yes,I will take some pictures,maybe a documentary of the whole thing,lol.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 21, 2007)

fatties are chubs of breakfast sausage, left whole, smoked. the majority like jimmy dean. i prefer the jimmy dean sage. doesn't need a rub or mop, but feel free to do it if you so desire. the hot flavor it good too. the heat smokes out of it. i like to throw on a 5 pack of polish sausage links too. my wife prefers them over fatties. she eats the polish and i eat the fatties. on the fatties, smoke for 1.5 hours, flip, and smoke another 1.5 hours. do the polish the same way.


----------



## hanifen (Feb 21, 2007)

Now I am not new to smoking or grilling but like the guy above I have never heard of a fatty till I joined this site.  Maybe the term is regional cause I know we don't use it here in Minnesota.

So you just take a roll of bulk sausage (Bob Evans) and place the whole roll in the smoker or are you forming it into patties and then smoking?  Sausage is about the greatest thing on this green earth to me so I am always up for trying something new.

Smoking the polish sausages are good - I used to love resmoking a link of smoked sausage you buy at the store - wow what flavor.  That was until I started making my own smoked sausage.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, just take it out of the wrapper, no need to form it into patties. After it's done just slice it up for anything you would like it for. It is also great crumbled up for biscut's and gravy!!! Here is the link for Dutch's Gourmet Cowboy Gravy....Sinfully Good!!!!! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=931


----------



## hanifen (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Tonto for the link I read through it all.

Just a few more questions (and maybe I should just start a Fattie thread cause I am sure there are more like me).

1.  Do you then fry the slices or can you eat them just as they are?

2.  What internal temp do you smoke the fatties too?

3.  Do you have a problem with them falling apart when smoked or do they hold together good?

This intrigues me and I know I will be doing one this weekend just to try it.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 21, 2007)

I've always just sliced them up.  They never make to the refrigerator so I've never had to reheat.  There are quite a number of fattie threads here in the forum. Go to search and just type fattie.  You'll get the lo down on flavors and everything.  They're so easy to do and don't take up much room at all...


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 21, 2007)

If you like sausage you gotta get some fatties on..

1) When they're done, they're done. Slice and eat (or just start chewing at one end and stop when you're done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

2)Shoot for approx. 165Âº

3)No problems falling apart, they might want to stick to the grate a bit, so be careful turning them. Spray the grate with No Stick spray or roll the fatties a bit to loosen them from the grate

Keep Smokin


----------



## hanifen (Feb 21, 2007)

Well this is what makes this forum so great.  I have been smoking for years but never heard of these.  A day that you do not learn something is a day wasted - thanks for making this day worth something.  

I forsee a fatty (and I don't mean me) on my smoker this weekend.

Thank you all


----------



## cheech (Feb 21, 2007)

Why stop at one fattie?


----------



## hanifen (Feb 21, 2007)

The more fatties you do the more fattie you become....

I think that is an ancient proverb.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL - I think "what's a fattie" was one of my first questions too.

Most of the grease comes out in the smoker though so there low fatties then!


----------



## cool85k5 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the information on the fattie!Might sound weird,but I don't like sausage.I might smoke one if anyone in the family is interested in it.


----------



## hanifen (Feb 22, 2007)

So I mentioned to my wife last night about smoking a fatty...  she did not think it sounded to good...   I know in some places that is ground for a divorce but I still love her.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 24, 2007)

If you only do 2 fattie, you'll surely be wishing you had done 3 when....

Well, you get the hint.... you never seem to do enough.  Do one naked, with nothing on it.  Then do one with some basic bbq rub on it.  And then, brush a little bbq sauce on one before it finishes cooking.  Like a glaze on chicken or ribs.... It's all good.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_34:

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

Firs few times I saw the Word "fattie" I thought everyone was smoking a hunk of fatback. Then they talked about eatting it for breakfast and I thought I be sick. 






I finally asked what this thng was and boy was I relieved! And a bit embarrased ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but I'm glad I asked they are quite good and they do freeze well for later.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a vending job coming up the end of the month.  I will start cooking abt 6am, and hopefully be able to finish up, clean up, and packed by 6pm for the 2hr drive home....  The official start time for the event is 8:45am.

I am planning on at least a dozen fatties to sell early in the early AM hrs along with some biscuits.


Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 17, 2007)

Corn bread... yummy.... I will have to go find it.  I haven't seen it yet.  I haven't spent a lot on here lately, work.... looks like it will be all messed up until probably late September. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I have another camera body coming, as my old one bit the dirt.  I am still old school, so film developing will be in my future again.  I am almost ready for digital, as I had one, older one, and liked it.  When I make the plunge, it will not be a cheap one... slr version with a couple of lens, and all the bells and whistles..... I like a good camera and don't mind putting some $$$ into a good one.

Bill


----------

